# looking for English speaker in Rome



## antomercury (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi there,
I had been living in london for 1 year and half before coming back to Italy (two weeks ago). I'm currently living in Rome and I'd like to improve my English, speaking with a a native speaker (English, australian, american... anyone!). If you like to improve or learn Italian it'd be great to swap our languages. If you are interested drop me a line! Cheers! Anto (f 31y/o)


----------

